# How to format write-protected pen drive?



## nipunmaster (Aug 20, 2011)

My friend has a 4GB pen-drive of a company named PNY. It is a tiny thing. He inserted the pen-drive in someone's PC and after that the pen-drive is now write-protected. He gave it to me to format. I first tried using command prompt. None of the combination with the format command worked. Then I did a scan with the latest updated version of AVG and it detected about 10 viruses named something about "BEDZ". It was unable to remove the viruses and gave an error message saying that the virus is on a non local media. I then tried the "USB Low Level Format Tool". It was also unable. Same with the hp usb format tool, Kingston, and apacer tools. I then tried a registry hack which was there on many sites. But it also didn't work. I then tried Hiren's boot CD. i tried almost all softwares from hirens boot cd. I even tried to create partition on the drive so that i could delete the data off the partition. But i was not able to do it. Tried writing new MBR on the usb drive, but failed. I then tried Diskkill software but it also didn't work. All these softwares were still able to read data from the drive and the drive is not damaged. I don't care if the data is lost. I only want to format the pen drive.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2011)

See this if it helps-
Usb pan drive write protected


----------

